
Show HN: Real-Time Crypto Market Data Feed - Maksim_H
https://github.com/cryptto-io/market-data-feed
======
techaddict009
I am trying to see the demo [https://cryptto-io.github.io/market-data-
feed/feed-viewer/](https://cryptto-io.github.io/market-data-feed/feed-viewer/)
but It asks for key. Anyway to see demo with key? even video or something is
fine.

~~~
Maksim_H
You can see the demo without a key in the relevent section of our website
[https://cryptto.io/#tools](https://cryptto.io/#tools) (mind, that the demo
has a 5 seconds delay)

